# CHEESE STRAWS



## RAYT721 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Self Rising Flour*

I have a CD collection called "One Million Recipes" that allows me to do searches by ingredient (or title or method) and when entering self rising flour, I get 10,726 entries. I'll be happy to send you as many as you would like but it would help to narrow down your interests/likes. Anything special you are looking for???

CHEESE STRAWS

2 c. sharp cheese, grated
1/2 c. butter, softened
2 c. self rising flour
Dash of cayenne pepper

Cream cheese and butter.  Add other ingredients.  Run through cookie press or roll into finger size lengths and place on cookie sheet and bake about 12 minutes on 325 degrees.


----------

